# Waiting for that important phone call



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

We are waiting for our SW to call us today as they were supposed to have the linking meeting.... of course they haven't called yet and now I am worrying.. 

I know it will probably be OK but my phone just rang and it was a cold caller.... not the time you want one of them on your mobile... 

You would think after nearly 3 years I would be patient but I think my patience is just about running out now with this process.  It is SO frustrating.

Hope everyone else is OK.

L x


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

Did they call?  If it was me I would of called them 5 mins before they closed lol x


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

I hope they called!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hope they called !! Xx


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Do hope you heard from them and that it was positive news


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

She called!!! She said "I bet you have been waiting for my call all day"... if only she knew!  The phone came everywhere with me.  She had just got out of the meeting and phoned me straight away, at about 5pm.... I had given up hope. I had already broken and phoned her office, mobile and even the baby's SW's mobile..... desparation or what!

It was positive, we are now officially linked to our gorgeous little pink.  Matching panel 16th November and intros beginning of Dec.  We are going on the transition training tomorrow.  Very excited!  

Thanks for all your replies, this site keeps me going.

L x


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

Very pleased for you L x


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Woo hoo!


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Awesome news..... Happy Christmas lovely! Best news xx


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Fantastic news the end is finally in sight. 
Big hugs x x x


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations! Such an amazing time - enjoy every second   xx


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Yay! Xx


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Smashing news , yey. Bring on matching panel x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------

